# أسرار لغة العيون



## بنت الفادى (18 يناير 2007)

لغة العيون 


قال الشاعر

إن العيون لتبدي في نواظرها - ما في القلوب من البغضاء والحب


وقال الآخر

العين تبدي الذي في قلب صاحبها - من الشناءة أو حب إذا كانا


إن البغيض له عين يصـــدقها - لا يستطيع لما في القلب كتمانها 


فالعين تنطق والأفواه صـــامتة - حتى ترى من صميم القلب تبيانا

نعم إن العيون ليست وسيلة فقط لرؤية الخارج بل هي وسيلة بليغة للتعبير عما في الداخل أي ما في النفوس والقلوب ونقله للخارج


فهناك النظرات القلقة المضطربة وغيرها المستغيثة المهزومة المستسلمة ، وأخرى حاقدة ثائرة ، وأخرى ساخرة ، وأخرى مصممة ، وأخرى سارحة لا مبالية ، وأخرى مستفهمة وأخرى محبة ، وهكذا تتعدد النظرات المعبرة 


والإنسان في تعامله مع لغة العيون يتعامل معها كوسيلة تعبير عما 
في نفسه للآخرين ، وكذا يتعامل معها كوسيلة لفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين 


التعبير الأمثل بالعيون

فإذا أردت إيصال مرادك بعينيك فاحرص على الأمور الآتية 


أن تكون عيناك مرتاحتين أثناء الكلام مما يشعر الآخر بالاطمئنان إليك والثقة في سلامة موقفك وصحة أفكارك 


تحدث إليه ورأسك مرتفع إلى الأعلى ، لأن طأطأة الرأس أثناء الحديث ، يشعر بالهزيمة والضعف 


لا تنظر بعيداً عن المتحدث أو تثبت نظرك في السماء أو الأرض أثناء الحديث ، لأن ذلك يشعر باللامبالاة بمن تتحدث معه أو بعدم الاهتمام بالموضوع الذي تتحدث فيه 


لا تطيل التحديق بشكل محرج فيمن تتحدث معه 
أحذر من كثرة الرمش بعينيك أثناء الحديث ، لأن هذا يشعر بالقلق واضطراب 


ابتعد عن لبس النظارات القاتمة أثناء الحديث مع غيرك ، لأن ذلك يعيق بناء الثقة بينك وبينه 


أحذر من النظرات الساخرة الباهتة إلى من يتحدث إليك أو تتحدث معه ، لأن ذلك ينسف جسور التفاهم والثقة بينك وبينه ، ولا يشجعه على الاستمرار في التواصل معك 
ورب نظرة أورثت حسرة


كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين من خلال نظرات عيونهم ؟


لقد قام علماء النفس بالكثير من التجارب للوصول إلى معرفة دلالات حركات العيون عما في النفوس 
ورحم الله ابن القيم الذي قال : إن العيون مغاريف القلوب بها يعرف ما في القلوب وإن لم يتكلم صاحبها 


وكان مما وصلوا إليه كما ذكر الدكتور ++++++++++++ التكريتي في كتابه ( آفاق بلا حدود ) 

النظر أثناء الكلام إلى جهة الأعلى لليسار: يعني أن الإنسان يعبر عن صور داخلية في الذاكرة ، 


وإن كان يتكلم وعيناه تزيغان لجهة اليمين للأعلى فهو ينشئ صوراً داخلية ويركبها ولم يسبق له أن رآها 


أما إن كانت عيناه تتجهان لجهة اليسار مباشرة فهو ينشي كلاماً لم يسبق أن سمعه


، وإن نظر لجهة اليمين للأسفل فهو يتحدث عن إحساس داخلي ومشاعر داخلية


وإن نظر لجهة اليسار من الأسفل فهو يستمتع إلى نفسه ويحدثها في داخله كمن يقرأ مع نفسه مثلاً 


هذا في حالة الإنسان العادي ، أما الإنسان الأعسر فهو عكس ما ذكرنا تماماً


:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

ايه العيون دى
ايه الجمال ده
قولى ياستى قولى
الواحد لو اتكلم عن لغة العيون مش هتخلص 
بجد اصدق مشاعر ممكن تلاقيها هتبقى فى العيون​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يناير 2007)

انتى اللى جميله يا قمر انتى
شكرا لمروك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

> وقال الآخر
> 
> العين تبدي الذي في قلب صاحبها - من الشناءة أو حب إذا كانا
> 
> ...




طبعا العين هي الصدق واللغه اللي صعب يبقى فيها كذب 
بس مش اي قلب يفهمها 
لازم يكون نقي 
شكرا يابنت الفادي 
مشرفاني بجد بنشاطك في القسم


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يناير 2007)

مشرفاني بجد بنشاطك في القسم[/QUOTE]

اخجلتم تواضعنا يا باشا
شكرا لمرورك

:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:​


----------



## artamisss (20 يناير 2007)

فعلا العيون بحر واسع  مالوش حدود  بس الواحد احيانا مابيقدرش يعرف عنين اللى قدامه جواه ايه  
يعنى انا مثلا بحاول ادقق فى عنين اللى قدامى علشان استشف جواه ايه مابقدرش وتبقى فى الغالب كمان لابسين نضارات يعنى العمليه بتبقى بااايظه هههههههههه

بس اهو ادينا بنتعلم


----------



## K A T Y (21 يناير 2007)

لغة العيون عاملة زي البحر

في عين ابص فيها القيها كاني تهت في بحر مالهوش نهاية 

وعين تاني ابص فيها الاقي طيبة مالهاش حدودو

والعين بالنسبالي بتفضح اللي قدامي خلي بالكم مني اهو انا حذرتوكم

ميرسي قوي يا بنت الفادي


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> فعلا العيون بحر واسع  مالوش حدود  بس الواحد احيانا مابيقدرش يعرف عنين اللى قدامه جواه ايه
> يعنى انا مثلا بحاول ادقق فى عنين اللى قدامى علشان استشف جواه ايه مابقدرش وتبقى فى الغالب كمان لابسين نضارات يعنى العمليه بتبقى بااايظه هههههههههه
> 
> بس اهو ادينا بنتعلم



ههههههههههههههه
بصى يا ديانا انا هقولك تعملى ايه لما يبقا قدامك حد لابس نظارة وعايزة تعرفى ايه اللى فى عنيه 
قوليلو ممكن اشوف النظارة دى بحجه انها عجباكى يعنى وتفضلى لبسها 
او ممكن تلبسيها وتبصى جوة عنيه يمكن توضحلك اكتر
ههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر يا قمر​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> لغة العيون عاملة زي البحر
> 
> في عين ابص فيها القيها كاني تهت في بحر مالهوش نهاية
> 
> ...




استر يارب 

كويس انك قولتيلى بعد كدا لما اكلمك هلبس نظارة سودا

شكرا لمروك يا سكر​


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2007)

*لغة العيون*



*قال الشاعر
إن العيون لتبدي في نواظرها - ما في القلوب من البغضاء والحب*


*وقال الآخر
العين تبدي الذي في قلب صاحبها - من الشناءة أو حب إذا كانا*


*إن البغيض له عين يصـــدقها - لا يستطيع لما في القلب كتمانها *


*فالعين تنطق والأفواه صـــامتة - حتى ترى من صميم القلب تبيانا
++++++++++++ 
نعم إن العيون ليست وسيلة فقط لرؤية الخارج بل هي وسيلة بليغة للتعبير عما في الداخل أي ما في النفوس والقلوب ونقله للخارج*


*فهناك النظرات القلقة المضطربة وغيرها المستغيثة المهزومة المستسلمة ، وأخرى حاقدة ثائرة ، وأخرى ساخرة ، وأخرى مصممة ، وأخرى سارحة لا مبالية ، وأخرى مستفهمة وأخرى محبة ، وهكذا تتعدد النظرات المعبرة *


*والإنسان في تعامله مع لغة العيون يتعامل معها كوسيلة تعبير عما 
في نفسه للآخرين ، وكذا يتعامل معها كوسيلة لفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين *


*التعبير الأمثل بالعيون
فإذا أردت إيصال مرادك بعينيك فاحرص على الأمور الآتية *


*أن تكون عيناك مرتاحتين أثناء الكلام مما يشعر الآخر بالاطمئنان إليك والثقة في سلامة موقفك وصحة أفكارك *


*تحدث إليه ورأسك مرتفع إلى الأعلى ، لأن طأطأة الرأس أثناء الحديث ، يشعر بالهزيمة والضعف *


*لا تنظر بعيداً عن المتحدث أو تثبت نظرك في السماء أو الأرض أثناء الحديث ، لأن ذلك يشعر باللامبالاة بمن تتحدث معه أو بعدم الاهتمام بالموضوع الذي تتحدث فيه *


*لا تطيل التحديق بشكل محرج فيمن تتحدث معه 
أحذر من كثرة الرمش بعينيك أثناء الحديث ، لأن هذا يشعر بالقلق واضطراب *


*ابتعد عن لبس النظارات القاتمة أثناء الحديث مع غيرك ، لأن ذلك يعيق بناء الثقة بينك وبينه *


*أحذر من النظرات الساخرة الباهتة إلى من يتحدث إليك أو تتحدث معه ، لأن ذلك ينسف جسور التفاهم والثقة بينك وبينه ، ولا يشجعه على الاستمرار في التواصل معك 
ورب نظرة أورثت حسرة*


*كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين من خلال نظرات عيونهم ؟*


*لقد قام علماء النفس بالكثير من التجارب للوصول إلى معرفة دلالات حركات العيون عما في النفوس 
ورحم الله ابن القيم الذي قال : إن العيون مغاريف القلوب بها يعرف ما في القلوب وإن لم يتكلم صاحبها *


*وكان مما وصلوا إليه كما ذكر الدكتور ++++++++++++ التكريتي في كتابه ( آفاق بلا حدود ) 
النظر أثناء الكلام إلى جهة الأعلى لليسار: يعني أن الإنسان يعبر عن صور داخلية في الذاكرة ، *


*وإن كان يتكلم وعيناه تزيغان لجهة اليمين للأعلى فهو ينشئ صوراً داخلية ويركبها ولم يسبق له أن رآها *


*أما إن كانت عيناه تتجهان لجهة اليسار مباشرة فهو ينشي كلاماً لم يسبق أن سمعه*


*، وإن نظر لجهة اليمين للأسفل فهو يتحدث عن إحساس داخلي ومشاعر داخلية*


*وإن نظر لجهة اليسار من الأسفل فهو يستمتع إلى نفسه ويحدثها في داخله كمن يقرأ مع نفسه مثلاً *


*هذا في حالة الإنسان العادي ، أما الإنسان الأعسر فهو عكس ما ذكرنا تماماً*
​


----------



## ANDROMEDA (23 يناير 2007)

*موضوع هايل بجد ميرنا*
*وانا مؤمنة تماما ان عيون الانسان نافذة على روحه وبتظهر اعماقه*
*ولو حبيت اعرف شخص كويس لازم احادثه وانا شايفة عينيه لانى باعرف اللى قدامى من عيونه*
*بجد موضوعك افادنى افادة حقيقية وهحاول اطبق الدراسة دى واشوف النتيجة*
*الرب يباركك ميرنا*


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى على كلامك الرقيق ده ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مينووو (24 يناير 2007)

*سؤال واستفسار*

السلام والنعمه انا مشترك ولكن لسه جديد وقريت موضوعك ولكن ايه رايك فى الانسان الى مبيقدرش يرفع عينه فى وجه اللى بيتكلم معاه وسلام وربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2007)

*ده خجل ولا ايه يعنى ممكن متركزش جامد فى عنيه لكن متبصش عليه اصلا دى غريبه *​


----------



## meraaa (24 يناير 2007)

_كلام جميييييييل اوى ياميرنا وفعلا ساعات بفهم الناس من عيونهم وبفهم اذا كانوا مهتمين فى الموضوع اللى بتكلم فيه ولا لا
فعلا العيون مرايا للى جوا فى  داخل الانسان ..عشان كده العيون فضيحه:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: ههههه
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياميرنا واهلا بيك يامينووو منور المنتدى _


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى يا ميراا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## jesus mon pere (24 يناير 2007)

العيون هى مراة الانسان
لذلك من الصعب ان عيون  الانسان تكدب  او متعبرش عما فى القلب
طبعا موضوع جميل 
بس اتمنى كل منا لا يقابل انسان يظمر له السوء ويكون نعده  حساسيه فى العيون


----------



## artamisss (24 يناير 2007)

طب انا عندى مشكله 
مبعرفش الناس من عنيها  اعمل ايه فى نفسى
ولا حتى لو قلعوا النضارة  بعرف اصل الحاجات دى يظهر بتبقى عاوز روحيات عاليه قوى  وانا مش منه

  اهئ اتهئ اهئ


----------



## العجايبي (30 يناير 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وانا من نظرى ان لغة العيون من اجمل اللغات فى الانسان


----------



## menanagy (30 يناير 2007)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

موضوع قنبلة وجميل بجد


----------



## bondok (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وانا من نظرى ان لغة العيون من اجمل اللغات التى عرفها الانسان
جميل انى اقراء هذا الموضوع لانه من النادر من يتحدث عنه
مشكور وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## قلم حر (4 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا ......و تحليل ممتاز .
شكرا .
ربنا يوفقك كمان و كمان .


----------



## القيصر (4 فبراير 2007)

فغلا موضوع رائع و مفيد
شكرا ليكي وربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*لغة العيون*

*للعيون لغه .. يقرأها الأمي والمتعلم .. يفهمها الصغير والكبير .. تعود عليها 

العاشق والعاشقه .. تنهد بها الحبيب على حبيبته ..


للعيون لغه .. كأنها ساحل بلا شواطئ .. كأنها ريح بلا عواصف .. كأنها انهار بلا ضفاف ..


ماذا اقول !! 

العيون لغـــــــــــــة ..



وقال الشاعر 

إن العيون لتبدي في نواظرها.............. ما في القلوب من البغضاء والإحن 

وقال الآخر 

العين تبدي الذي في قلب صاحبها ............من الشناءة أو حب إذا كانا 

إن البغيض له عين يصـــدقها ..........لا يستطيع لما في القلب كتمانا 

فالعين تنطق والأفواه صـــامتة ....... حتى ترى من صميم القلب تبيانا 


نعم إن العيون ليست وسيلة فقط لرؤية الخارج بل هي وسيلة بليغة للتعبير 

عما في الداخل أي ما في النفوس والقلوب ونقله للخارج . 

فهناك النظرات القلقة المضطربة وغيرها المستغيثة المهزومة المستسلمة ، 

وأخرى حاقدة ثائرة ، وأخرى ساخرة ، وأخرى مصممة ، وأخرى سارحة لا مبالية 

، وأخرى مستفهمة وأخرى محبة ، وهكذا تتعدد النظرات المعبرة وقد سمى 

القرآن بعض النظرات ( خائنة الأعين )ا 


والإنسان في تعامله مع لغة العيون يتعامل معها كوسيلة تعبير عما في نفسه للآخرين ، وكذا يتعامل معها كوسيلة لفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين . 


التعبير الأمثل بالعيون : 

إذا أردت إيصال مرادك بعينيك فاحرص على الأمور الآتية : 

أن تكون عيناك مرتاحتين أثناء الكلام مما يشعر الآخر بالاطمئنان إليك والثقة 

في سلامة موقفك وصحة أفكارك . 


تحدث إليه ورأسك مرتفع إلى الأعلى ، لأن طأطأة الرأس أثناء الحديث ، يشعر 

بالهزيمة والضعف والخور . 


لا تنظر بعيداً عن المتحدث أو تثبت نظرك في السماء أو الأرض أثناء الحديث ، 

لأن ذلك يشعر باللامبالاة بمن تتحدث معه أو بعدم الاهتمام بالموضوع الذي 

تتحدث فيه . 



لا تطيل التحديق بشكل محرج فيمن تتحدث معه . 

أحذر من كثرة الرمش بعينيك أثناء الحديث ، لأن هذا يشعر بالقلق واضطراب . 

ابتعد عن لبس النظارات القاتمة أثناء الحديث مع غيرك ، لأن ذلك يعيق بناء 

الثقة بينك وبينه . 



أحذر من النظرات الساخرة الباهتة إلى من يتحدث إليك أو تتحدث معه ، لأن 

ذلك ينسف جسور التفاهم والثقة بينك وبينه ، ولا يشجعه على الاستمرار 

في التواصل معك ورب نظرة أورثت حسرة . 



كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين(التخاطب) من خلال نظرات عيونهم ؟. 

لقد قام علماء النفس بالكثير من التجارب للوصول إلى معرفة دلالات حركات العيون عما في النفوس ،

وكان مما وصلوا إليه كما ذكر الدكتور محمد التكريتي في كتابه ( آفاق بلا حدود ) 

النظر أثناء الكلام إلى جهة الأعلى لليسار:
يعني أن الإنسان يعبر عن صور داخلية في الذاكرة 


وإن كان يتكلم وعيناه تزيغان لجهة اليمين للأعلى 
فهو ينشئ صوراً داخلية ويركبها ولم يسبق له أن رآها 


أما إن كانت عيناه تتجهان لجهة اليسار مباشرة
 
فهو ينشي كلاماً لم يسبق أن سمعه 



، وإن نظر لجهة اليمين للأسفل 
فهو يتحدث عن إحساس داخلي ومشاعر داخلية 


وإن نظر لجهة اليسار من الأسفل 
فهو يستمتع إلى نفسه ويحدثها في داخله كمن يقرأ مع نفسه مثلاً 


هذا في حالة الإنسان العادي ، أما الإنسان الأعسر فهو عكس ما ذكرنا تماماً 

وبناء على هذه المعلومات يمكنك أن تحدد كمن أي الأنماط يتحدث الإنسان 

وهو يتحدث معك بل ويُمكنك عند قراءة قصيدة أو قطعة نثرية أن تحدد النمط 

الذي كان يعيشه صاحبها عند إعداده لها هل هو النمط السمعي أو الصوري 

من الذاكرة أو مما ينشئه أو من الأحاسيس الداخلية ، وذلك من خلال تأمل 

كلامه وتصنيفه في أحد الأصناف السابقة . 

تحياتي للجميع.


والموضوع ده بهديه للجميع وخاصة MarMar2004 لانها بصراحة هى اللى طلبته​*


----------



## fullaty (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

موضوع جامد جدا يل كريزى زى ما عودتينا وفعلا فى حاجات منها كتير صح وبتحصل ليا كتير ميرسى ليك جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

ميرسي يافيبي ياسكر اى خدعة
وانتى تؤمري
ونورتى الموضوع ويارب يكون عجبك بجد


----------



## lousa188114 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

اللنسيز دلوقت ياكريزي حلت المشكلة 
مرسي علي الموضع الرومانسي يا قمر


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

اى خدعة يالويزا بس انا وضحت حركة العين مش لونها
ويارب اكون قدرت اوصلك المعلومة ويكون الموضوع عجبك
ونرتى الموضوع ياسكرة


----------



## micheal_jesus (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

*بحد بجد انا مش عارف اقول اية بعد الكلام الجميل دة يا كريزى :
فعلا العين هى اصل الكلام بين الحبيبين 
لانه فى بعض الاوقات بيبقى الحبيب عاوز يقل كلام معين بس مش عارف  
فتحل عينة محل لسانة 
ولغة العيون دية فعلا اجمل لغة بين الحبايب*​


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

اى خدمة يامايكل انا كنت عايزة اعرفه وناس طلبته منى فنزلته علشان خاطر عيونكم
واى خدعة بقي
ههههههههههههههه
هاتولى هددددددددددددددددددية :smil12:


----------



## micheal_jesus (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

*يا باشا انت تامر شوفى الهدية اللى انتى عاوزاها وانا اوصلها بنفسى​*


----------



## micheal_jesus (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

*هااااااااى كريزى خدى اللنك دة وخشى علية وقوليلى رايك بكل صراحة اوك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27499​*


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

شكرا لردك الجميل يامايكل ومضوعك اللى بعته حلو فعلا


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

مرسي علي الموضوع يا كريزي وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

اى خدعة ياسكرة هو انا عندى كام مرمورة يعنى
بس هاتيلي مصاصة بقي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## jls (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

بجد انا متشكر انا كنت فاكر انى انا مش ممكن انى الاقى معلومات قيمة زى دى عن موضوع لغة العيون وانا بجد استفدت من الموضوع دة بجد انا متشكر جدا جدا على الموضوع دة وانا اتمنى للمنتدى المزيد والمزيد من الازدهار وعرض مواضيع شيقة وممتعة ومفيدة فى نفس الوقت 


                                                                                                                        "شكرا"

                                                                                                                                      s@j


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لغة العيون*

العفو يا jls انا اللى بشكرك لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2010)

*العيون..عندما تتكلم..*


*
 العيون..عندما تتكلم..*​







​ قال احد الشعراء :

إن العيون لتبدي في نواظرها ----- ما في القلوب من البغضاء والاحن

وقال الآخر:

العين تبدي الذي في قلب صاحبها ----- من الشناءة أو حب اذا كانا

ان البغيض له عين يصـــدقها ----- لا يستطيع لما في القلب كتمانا

فالعين تنطق والأفواه صـــامتة ----- حتى ترى من صميم القلب تبيانا

العين تتحدث بلغة من خلال النظرات ، نعم إن العيون ليست وسيلة فقط لرؤية الخارج بل هي وسيلة بليغة للتعبير عما في الداخل أي ما في النفوس والقلوب ونقله للخارج .

فهناك النظرات القلقة المضطربة وغيرها المستغيثة المهزومة المستسلمة ، وأخرى حاقدة ثائرة ، وأخرى ساخرة ، وأخرى مصممة ، وأخرى سارحة لا مبالية ، وأخرى مستفهمة وأخرى محبة ، واخرى حزينة دامعة ، واخرى فرحة مستبشرة ... 


والانسان في تعامله مع لغة العيون يتعامل معها كوسيلة تعبير عما في نفسه للآخرين ، وكذا يتعامل معها كوسيلة لفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين .



التعبير الأمثل بالعيون :

اذا أردت ايصال مرادك بعينيك فاحرص على الأمور الآتية :

ان تكون عيناك مرتاحتين اثناء الكلام مما يشعر الآخر بالاطمئنان اليك والثقة في سلامة موقفك وصحة أفكارك .

تحدث اليه ورأسك مرتفع إلى الأعلى ، لأن طأطأة الرأس اثناء الحديث ، يشعر بالهزيمة والضعف والخور .

لا تنظر بعيداً عن المتحدث أو تثبت نظرك في السماء أو الأرض أثناء الحديث ، لأن ذلك يشعر باللامبالاة بمن تتحدث معه أو بعدم الاهتمام بالموضوع الذي تتحدث فيه .

لا تطيل التحديق بشكل محرج فيمن تتحدث معه .

احذر من كثرة الرمش بعينيك اثناء الحديث ، لأن هذا يشعر بالقلق واضطراب .

ابتعد عن لبس النظارات القاتمة اثناء الحديث مع غيرك ، لأن ذلك يعيق بناء الثقة بينك وبينه .

احذر من النظرات الساخرة الباهتة الى من يتحدث اليك او تتحدث معه ، لأن ذلك ينسف جسور التفاهم والثقة بينك وبينه ، ولا يشجعه على الاستمرار في التواصل معك ورب نظرة أورثت حسرة .



كيف تفهم ما في نفوس الآخرين من خلال نظرات عيونهم ؟...

قام علماء النفس بكثير من التجارب للوصول الى معرفة دلالات حركات العيون عما في النفوس  .


والنظر اثناء الكلام الى جهة الأعلى لليسار: يعني ان الانسان يعبر عن صور داخلية في الذاكرة ،

وان كان يتكلم وعيناه تزيغان لجهة اليمين للأعلى فهو ينشئ صوراً داخلية ويركبها ولم يسبق له ان رآها

اما ان كانت عيناه تتجهان لجهة اليسار مباشرة فهو ينشي كلاماً لم يسبق أن سمعه

وان نظر لجهة اليمين للأسفل فهو يتحدث عن احساس داخلي ومشاعر داخلية

وان نظر لجهة اليسار من الأسفل فهو يستمتع الى نفسه ويحدثها في داخله كمن يقرأ مع نفسه مثلاً .

هذا في حالة الاإنسان العادي ، اما الانسان الأعسر فهو عكس ما ذكرنا تماماً .

وبناء على هذه المعلومات يمكنك ان تحدد كمن اي الأنماط يتحدث الانسان وهو يتحدث معك بل ويُمكنك عند قراءة قصيدة او قطعة نثرية ان تحدد النمط الذي كان يعيشه صاحبها عند اعداده لها هل هو النمط السمعي او الصوري من الذاكرة او مما ينشئه او من الأحاسيس الداخلية ، وذلك من خلال تأمل كلامه وتصنيفه في أحد الأصناف السابقة .


----------



## asmicheal (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

روعة هذا الموضوع 
اجيد قراءة العيون 
وغالبا توقعاتى فيها تكون صحيحة 
فالعين مراة الروح 
لذا فبفضل دائما اصدقاء الواقع اذ استمتع بقراءة عيونهم 
لكن  موضوعك الرائع اضاف عمقا للغة العيون 
من 
شاعر رومانس خبير و متخصص

نفسى اعطيك تقييم 
لكن لا اعرف الا تقييم النجوم 

نفسى تعمل موضوع باعتبارك من كبار المشرفين 
تشرح فية بالصور لوغاريتمات التقييم 
وما يفرق كل مستوى عن الاخر فى مصطلحات الاعضاء من عضو صفيحى مثلى حتى مشرف مبارك مثلك 
كمان مين بينور المربعات 
واية نظامها 


وسؤالى مين بينور مربعات الزعيم 

هههههههههههههه
:download:

موضوع روعة كان نفسى اعطى تقييم 
لكن لا اعرف سوى تقييم النجوم 
شكرا كليمو


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*



> العين تتحدث بلغة من خلال النظرات ، نعم إن العيون ليست وسيلة فقط  لرؤية الخارج بل هي وسيلة بليغة للتعبير عما في الداخل أي ما في النفوس  والقلوب ونقله للخارج
> 
> .



عندك حق
العيون اصدق ما في الانسان تعبيرا عما يجول بداخله
ولا يدري كيفيه التعبير عنها بالكلام

موضوع في غايه الروعه
ميرسي يا كليمو
وفي انتظار مواضيع اخري
لنستفيد منها
​​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

روعة هذا الموضوع 
اجيد قراءة العيون 
وغالبا توقعاتى فيها تكون صحيحة 
فالعين مراة الروح 
لذا فبفضل دائما اصدقاء الواقع اذ استمتع بقراءة عيونهم 
لكن  موضوعك الرائع اضاف عمقا للغة العيون 
من 
شاعر رومانس خبير و متخصص
اشكرك اختى على هذا الكلام الجميل..
نفسى اعطيك تقييم 
لكن لا اعرف الا تقييم النجوم 
انشالله عندما تصبحين مباركة وهذا ما اتمناه
صاحبة مواضيع جامدة وردود اروع..
سأرى لو يسمح لي المنتدى بان اقيم ردودك
 
نفسى تعمل موضوع باعتبارك من كبار المشرفين 
تشرح فية بالصور لوغاريتمات التقييم 
حاضر يا اسميشال من عنيّ
وما يفرق كل مستوى عن الاخر فى مصطلحات الاعضاء من عضو صفيحى مثلى حتى مشرف مبارك مثلك 
كمان مين بينور المربعات 
واية نظامها 

 المربعات تُنور تلقائياً بعدد النقاط وتقريباً
اكثر الاعضاء عندموا يعطوا تقييم يكون عادة عشر نقاط
ما عدا اثنين..
واحد 70 نقطة
والاخر 80 نقطة
وسؤالى مين بينور مربعات الزعيم 

هههههههههههههه
:download:

موضوع روعة كان نفسى اعطى تقييم 
لكن لا اعرف سوى تقييم النجوم 
شكرا كليمو 


جزيل الشكر لمرورك

وتشجيعك..

سلام المسيح بقلبك..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*موضوع رائع
احلى حاجه لغة العيون بتبين الى فى داخل الانسان
ثانكس كليمووو​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

نيفين رمزي

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

وتشجيعك..

سلام المسيح بقلبك..


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

تسلم ايدك يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل وبجد اجمل حاجه لغة العيون


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*موضوع رائع ومميز كليمو*
*مبرسى ليك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

ثانكس كليموو
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*



روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كليمو
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا جميل وبجد اجمل حاجه لغة العيون



روزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*



grges monir قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومميز كليمو*
> *مبرسى ليك*




جرجس

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*ماروووووو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*



> قال احد الشعراء :
> 
> إن العيون لتبدي في نواظرها ----- ما في القلوب من البغضاء والاحن
> 
> ...



*ابيات الشعر الرائعة ياللي ذكرتها يا كليمو  بتعبر عن موضوعك بشكل رائع  جدا


موضوع حلو كتير و عميق كمان يا كليمو

لأنو لغة العيون من اخطر اللغات*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

وايت روز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tenaaaa (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

جميل اوي ياكليمو


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*موضوع راااائع جدا جدا


الرب يبارككم*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

العيون هى لغه الحب بس بالنسبه لو الشخص احول ايه العمل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*وضوع رائع وجميل وعميق جدا
وفعلا من يعرف لغة العيون سوف يستفيد جدا بحياتة
سوف يعرف الصادق من الكاذب والمخادع من الامين وغيرة.....

شكا للموضوع القيم
ولقد قيمت الموضوع​*


----------



## اني بل (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

يقولون العيون مرأة القلب وهي بجد تعكس الداخل ان كان حلو ولا وحش شكرا" أخي جميل ما أقرأ


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

tenaaaa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## سور (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

يستطيع الانسان ان يكذب بلسانه ولكن من الصعب جدا ان يكذب ايضا بعينيه
شكرااااا كليمو للموضوع المتميز
الرب يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: العيون..عندما تتكلم..*

*موضوع رائع 
تسلم ايديك يا كليموووووووو​*


----------

